# Best War cry/Battle chant



## Chompy Bits

So I was just curious, among all the different 40k factions and their subgroups, like different SM chapters, Eldar aspects etc. which battle cries/chants do you guys think are the best? 

Other than the classic WAAAGH! I've always thought the Dark Reaper chant, "War is my master, death is my mistress", as well as the Black Legion's "We are returned! Death to the false emperor!" sounded pretty badass. What are you guys's favourites?


----------



## Baron Spikey

All the First Founders Battle cries are pretty cool, here they are for anyone who doesn't know them:

Dark Angels- _Repent! For tomorrow you die!_

White Scars- _For the Khan and the Emperor!_

Space Wolves- varies with each Great Company but it's usually accompanied by howling

Imperial Fists- _Primarch- Progenitor, to your glory and the glory of Him on Earth_ 
(Recited by the Chaplains first and then repeated by the Battle Brothers)

Blood Angels- _By the blood of Sanguinius!
_
Iron Hands- Unknown

Ultramarines- _Courage and Honour!_

Salamanders- _Into the fires of battle, unto the anvil of war!_

Raveng Guard- No battlecry, just the Chapter motto _Victory or Death_


----------



## Ferrus Manus

i would say Alpha Legions cry: "For the Emperor", so simple and effective, as well as giving off a great fluff arguement


----------



## Bloody Mary

WAAAGH! is obviously the best. So much meaning compressed into one word.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Men of Tanith! Do you want to live forever!?
- Tanith First and Only

By a million miles the best and coolest one


----------



## gen.ahab

I prefer my own regiment, the Tyrian 101st Hell Eagles.
Sgt. "For the blood of our fathers!"
Troops "For the blood of our sons!"

My favorite is probably the space wolves though. Feral howls are just plane old sweet.


----------



## Farseer Ulthris

*BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD* to me is just pure psychotic not to mention pretty badass as well. Needless to say its straight to the point so basically your going to die a horrible death.


----------



## shaantitus

I like the tanith one, it reminds me of starship troopers.(The original cool movie.)
"Come on you apes. You want to live forever."
I also like the chaos one form DOW. 'Sanity is for the weak'.


----------



## kharn-the-betrayer

SKULLS FOR THE SKULL THRONE!!!!!!!! is pretty awesome.


----------



## search116

Angry Marines. FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU ( at super sonic sound levels)


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

_The day will not save them. And we own the night._


----------



## Wusword77

The thing that makes battle cries great is HOW they are said, not what they are.

Like the Salamanders:

Cap: Into the fires of battle!
Company: UNTO THE ANVIL OF WAR!!!

It's all in the delivery.

That said Salamanders have a great battle cry to start off the battle. Iron Warriors have a great one to

Warsmith: Iron within!
Marines: IRON WITHOUT!!!

These are only really cool at the start of a battle though, they just don't have the same ring when you hear them again. If you want a battle cry to use again and again in battle

Gabriel Angelos: SHOW ME WHAT PASSES FOR FURY AMONGST YOUR MISBEGOTTEN KIND!!!!


----------



## Grimskul25

Definitely the orks WAAAGH!. It has so much primitive brutality, utter strength and belief in the power of their kind behind it despite it's simplicity.


----------



## ROT

My votes for;

Blood for the Blood God!!!!!

Clearly the most awesome battle-cry; EVER.


----------



## lucasfm

what i cant crush with words i will crush with the tanks of the emperium.Dont know who said

CONSUME.It is not a battlecry but i think this is a command that pass on all tyranids minds and it sends shivers on my spine.

And you cant dislike the orks WAAAGH!!!.


----------



## Uilleam

ROT said:


> My votes for;
> 
> Blood for the Blood God!!!!!
> 
> Clearly the most awesome battle-cry; EVER.


I couldn't agree more. Really screws with your opponents at tournaments when your Zerkers charge out of their Raiders and you bellow this at the top of your lungs too! :victory:


----------



## Eremite

Baron Spikey said:


> Iron Hands- Unknown


I believe it's 'The Flesh is Weak!'. By no means the best of the battl-cries, but it encapsulates their technophillia and heedless bravery well.


----------



## cragnes417

crimson fist
chaplin/or leader: There is only the emperor....
Troops: He is our shield and protector !


----------



## Fancyxeno21

I would have to say, if this counts: Kill for the Living and Kill for the Dead!

if you would not count that as a battlecry, then deffinetly


LUPERCAL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sephyr

The Salamanders batltecry is nifty. I like the Iron Warriors "Iron within, Iron without" chant as well. But I find the best one to be the Night Lords'.

"Tonight, we have come for you!"

Given their lore of extreme terror, it is creepily fatalistic and effective.


----------



## Serpion5

"We are the Machine, and the Machine will not be denied!"

_-Herald of Dismay-_ Necron Lord of Damnos.


----------



## CJay

My favorite has to be the Dark Reapers cry, but also the Grey Knights battle litany was cool. To have this stoic space marine slashing away and in between slashes saying one more verse.


----------



## Shadow Walker

Black Templars battle cry is the best: No Pity! No Remorse! No Fear!


----------



## jfvz

*BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!!!!!
SKULLS FOR THE SKULL THRONE!!!!!
SKULLS FOR THE GREAT LORD KHORNE!!!!!​*


----------



## eyeball7392

Kahn the betrayer - "skulls for the skull throne!"
my own regiment the 1st Eleckron Airborne - "kill them or die trying!"


----------



## Chompy Bits

CJay said:


> My favorite has to be the Dark Reapers cry, but also the Grey Knights battle litany was cool. To have this stoic space marine slashing away and in between slashes saying one more verse.


Grey Knights Holocaust chant featured in _Grey Knights_ by Ben Counter:
"Brothers! For vengeance! For purity! In hatred be strong, in valour be sure!"
"In vengeance be foremost!"
"In suffering! In glory!"

And then the majority of their enemies got blown to shit.
Now that's badass. Though I probably would have run away already by the time they got to 'hatred'.

Also, the Grey Knights pre-battle prayer "I am the hammer etc" is also pretty epic.


----------



## Eremite

See, I'm of the opinion the simplest battle-cries are the best. The finest in fiction is probably to be found in the Return of the King - 'Death!'

It's conveying a _lot_ in one word and it;s pretty badass. Otherwise, however, I think the grim silence of the Death Guard or Necrons, or the chant of Iron Warriors, is far more intimidating. 

I think the Night Lords 'battle-cry' works best when spoken or whispered, as shown in _Soul Hunter_. It's considerably more threatening.


----------



## Chompy Bits

Thousand Sons - All is dust
You hear it whispered but have know idea where it came from until you look up and see the silent advance of a company of rubric marines. I think that would be quite chilling.


----------



## Vast

_"All is Dust" _, or; _"Men of Tanith! Do you want to live forever?_"


----------



## aboytervigon

my own chaos legion the dark ones
"there flesh is strong but there minds are weak crush them like any foe!"


----------



## Mohawk

Not 40k, I know but Ajax' battle cry in Troy is awesome an I can imagine an Chaos Space Marine shouting something similar to "I am Drengen! Bane of the False Emperor - Look upon me and DESPAIR!!" whilst in the midsts of guardsmen, slapping them about.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Generic as this one may be aswell "For the Emperor!" just sounds bad ass


----------



## Smokes

"KEKEKEKEKEKEKEKEKEKEKEKEKEKEKEKEKEKEKE...takes deep breath...KEKEKEKEKEKEKEKEKEKEKEKEKEKEKEKE" - Tyranids.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I liked the chant of the harlies from DOW:

"The troops is ready, the stage is set"


----------



## forkbanger

_*Blood for the God-Emperor.
Skulls for the Golden Throne.*_

Rock on, Fleshtearers.


----------



## ROT

forkbanger said:


> _*Blood for the God-Emperor.
> Skulls for the Golden Throne.*_
> 
> Rock on, Fleshtearers.


Isn't that just COMPLETELY ripping off World Eaters?

___________________________________________

I think Blood for the Blood God is winning. :laugh:

___________________________________________

If I had to pick a second; It'd be:

Iron Within.
Iron Without!

I don't really understand it's relevance to anything; but it's hella-cool to say (But obviously not as much as BFTBG).


----------



## mcmuffin

Kill! Maim! Burn!Kill! Maim! Burn!Kill! Maim! Burn!Kill! Maim! Burn!Kill! Maim! Burn!Kill! Maim! Burn!Kill! Maim! Burn!Kill! Maim! Burn!Kill! Maim! Burn!Kill! Maim! Burn!Kill! Maim! Burn!Kill! Maim! Burn!Kill! Maim! Burn!Kill! Maim! Burn!Kill! Maim! Burn!Kill! Maim! Burn!Kill! Maim! Burn!Kill! Maim! Burn!Kill! Maim! Burn!Kill! Maim! Burn!Kill! Maim! Burn!- Kharn the Betrayer.
Pure psychotic epicness

also i like the Soul Drinkers cry: Cold and Fast Soul Drinkers!
and my own for my chaos legion, the Forge of Chaos. " Burn in the fires of the Forge!" i know its kind of cheesy


----------



## MuSigma

Look upon my works ye mighty and despair - for I am the destroyer or worlds
Openheimer, Ramases, Siva

I also like most battle battles cries of the king Theoden of Rohan in LotR
For Death and a Red Dawn.
If we must end let it be such an end as is worthy of song.
For Death and the worlds ruin/end.

Death before Dishonour
Death or Glory, I care not which.


----------



## Waaagh_Bong

Tyranid sounds. DoW2 has some pretty good Nid sounds.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Stephen_Newman said:


> I liked the chant of the harlies from DOW:
> 
> "The troops is ready, the stage is set"


Wasn't it "The troupe is ready, the stage is set"?


----------



## locustgate

"For The Greater Good."


----------



## piotrasdabadman91

'Tonight we dine in HELL'  

and of course WAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGHHH


----------



## Anfo

'I fear no evil, for I am fear incarnate!'- Gabriel Angelos

'Men of Tanith! Do you want to live forever?'- Colonel-Commissar Ibram Gaunt 

'"Hold Fast!""_They're killing us!_" "So kill them back!"- Colonel-Commissar Ibram Gaunt and unknown trooper.

'Burn the body; sear the soul.' -Random Chaos Marine

'Destroy, for the sake of Destruction. Kill, for the sake of Killing' -Same random chaos marine

'"Attack" is the only order worth remembering.'- Kharn


----------



## Chompy Bits

Gorgutz from DOW games - 
WAAAGH! Orks iz da biggest an' de strongest!


----------



## Brother Arnold

My favourite battlecry is that of Firaeveus Carron.

*METUHL BAWKSES!!!!*

That is all.


----------



## Serpion5

"We shall feast tonight!"

-Chaos Marine from _Fire Warrior._


----------



## Professor Pumpkin

I'm going to be just a little biased here and say the Flesh Tearer's battle cry. It's supposed to be so bad it inflicts mental pain on the enemy that hears it.


----------



## jfvz

I think the hive tyrants's psychic scream should be classed as a battle cry, its so bad it actually kills the enemy :biggrin:


----------



## Angel of Blood

I quite liked "Lupercal!" aswell


----------



## SSIRE

Just to throw in my two cents;

"Sanities for the weak"

Though it aint a battle cry, when your Chaos legion can invoke the terrified words "Oh no... not them!" from their enemy thats better than any battle cry!

Have to give two thumbs up to the necrons for their silent march... whats more unnerving than an entire army that doesnt bellow, beat their shields, scream or growl... they just walk in deathly silence!

Is all pyschological!


----------



## Vaz

Not so much a Battle Cry, but statement I love -

Chapter Master Stibor Lazaerek of the Fire Angels - "Burn them all; The God Emperor will know his own"

References a historical comment.


----------



## MidnightSun

Have to agree with 'Men of Tanith, do you want to live forever?'.

Waaagh! is pretty cool, and I really like the DoW II Chaos Dreadnought: 'This is not death... this is MY TOMB!!!'

Midnight


----------



## zerachiel76

I love another unofficial Raven Guard motto: "From the darkness we strike, fast and lethal, and by the time our foes can react, darkness there and nothing more"


----------



## SnoopyChicken

MidnightSun said:


> Have to agree with 'Men of Tanith, do you want to live forever?'.


Am i going insane, or is that from starship troopers?


----------



## Baron Spikey

A variation is in Starship Troopers, so no you're not going mad(der).


----------



## Angel of Blood

Aye starship troopers is "Come on you apes, you wanna live forever!?"

So yeah variation of it, i still love it though


----------



## Marshal Ragnar

The Black Templars have the best.

"Kill the heretic, burn the witch" and "No Pity, No Remorse, No Fear!"


----------



## NoiseMarine

"Blood for the Blood God! Skulls for the Skull Throne! Souls for the Soul Eater!"


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Here's a few I like.

Commander: "Imperial Honour!"
Troops: "Imperial Glory!"
All: "IMPERIAL VICTORY!"
(This is from my own XI Legion)

Gaunt: "Men of Tanith, Do you want to Live Forever?"
(Who can disregard the Tanith Warcry. Epic.

[Insert Ork of your choice here]: WAAAAAAAAGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
I mean, anybody who doesn't like that should be punched on the the head and in the balls until they do. And then punched again for thinking they don't like it.

Call: Into the Fires of Battle
Response: Unto the Anvil of War!

Salamanders. Epic as well. 



Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Call: Into the Fires of Battle
> Response: Unto the Fires of War!
> Salamanders. Epic as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Bane of Kings Out.


_Unto the Anvil of War! _ That's the response.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Yeah, that's what I meant. My bad.

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## MuSigma

I like the Ork song from DoW, sung to the beat of the monty python spam song, whilst banging the ground with their weapons.

"Orks Orks Orks Orks,
Orks Orks Orks Orks,
Orks Orks Orks Orks,
Orks Orks Orks Orks, "

Though a chorus of "Orksss Wunnerfull Orks" isnt likely.

You could continue in the theme with, a fighting menu.
"Orks, Chaos Knights, Marines and Orks,
Orks, Terminators, Healots, Orks and Orks,
Orks, Tryanids, Devastators, Snotlings and Orks."

Sigh - Im Done


----------



## Davidicus 40k

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Gaunt: "Men of Tanith, Do you want to Live Forever?"
> 
> [Insert Ork of your choice here]: WAAAAAAAAGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
> I mean, anybody who doesn't like that should be punched on the the head and in the balls until they do. And then punched again for thinking they don't like it.
> 
> Call: Into the Fires of Battle
> Response: Unto the Anvil of War!
> 
> Salamanders. Epic as well.


Yerp, these are my favorites as well.


----------



## orfex

I'm surprised no one mentioned the most widly used battle cry.

CHARGE!


----------



## Davidicus 40k

orfex said:


> I'm surprised no one mentioned the most widly used battle cry.
> 
> CHARGE!


Charge what, your phone? Your phone bill? Charge the streaker with indecent exposure? Or are you referencing someone in your care?

Too vague .


----------



## Pzycho Leech

KILL! MAIM! BURN! (Repeat as desired)

Or the Classic: (Or is it mostly Ultra?)
Captain - We are the Space marines
Many marines - AND WE SHALL KNOW NO FEAR!



Edit:
So I just Wrote "And "World Eaters" shall know no fear" :laugh:


----------



## Khorothis

I'm glad the Angry Marines battlecry made an appearance, but I'm missing two classics from DoW1, namely:

*BREAK THEIR BACKS!!!*

and

*OUR ROAD TO VICTORY WILL BE A PATH OF BLOOD AND CORPSES!!!*

I always shiver when I hear these, theres so much power in them. I'll go and listen to ImperatorDominatus' stuff on YouTube some more...


----------



## DestroyerHive

Aside from the obvious WAAAAAAGH!!!, I would have to vote for Blood For The Blood God!!!


----------



## Greymalkin

Grey knights FTW!

"I am the Hammer. I am the sword in His hand. I am the Gauntlet about His fist. I am the Bane of His foes and the woes of the treacherous. I am *the End*."


----------



## Brother Emund

You'll find that most of the 40K quotes are actually up-to-date versions of old and ancient quotes, slightly altered to suit the far future.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MidnightSun*
> Have to agree with 'Men of Tanith, do you want to live forever?'.
> 
> Am i going insane, or is that from starship troopers?


I'm afraid neither the Tanith or Starship Troopers came up with it first. In fact it was Frederick the Second of Prussia addressing his retreating troops at the Battle of Kolin in 1757, who originally said:
_"Dogs, would you live forever? "_ or the variation _"Rogues, would you live forever?" _or perhaps _"Rascals, Do you want to life forever?" _



> Quote: Originally posted by *vaz*
> Not so much a Battle Cry, but statement I love -
> 
> Chapter Master Stibor Lazaerek of the Fire Angels - "Burn them all; The God Emperor will know his own"
> 
> References a historical comment.


A long time ago in history, methinks!!

In 1210 AD, Pope Innocent III unleashed "orders of fire and sword" against heretics throughout Europe. One of the city's that received special attention was Beziers, France. Though the actual count will never be known, it is thought that perhaps 100,000 people were ultimately slaughtered. The papal forces besieging the city commanded the occupants to surrender and repent their sins. After the city was taken, at a cost in life of thousands of defenders, about 450 heretics were "examined" by the Inquisition. Many of them claimed to be Christians rather than being heretics and would not repent. Others claimed to be good Catholics and did not want to die. Fearing the possibility that these were lying, the infamous phrase to first be uttered (in Latin), _"Neca eos omnes. Deus suos agnoset"_ or _"Kill them all. God will know His own." _

This was believed to be a quote from the Bible, _"The Lord knoweth them that are his"_. About fifty of the survivors were hanged, the rest were burned to death!!


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH

The best one is clearly Asdrubael Vects from Soulstorm:

"BEG FOR MERCY!!!....Not that it will help you."


----------



## Samu3

*I have fought as a God fights. 
I am Imperius Dictatio. 
Kneel before me and beg for you lives!- *Ervin Hekate

-*"From my cold, dead hands!"*- Unknown Author

Also

-*LEEEERRROYYYY JENNNKKINSS!*

If I had to vote though mine would go to the Angry Marines classic FAAAAAAA.... you know the drill.


----------



## Jsay18

*FOR GREAT JUSTICE!!*
-Battle Cry of the Angels of Justice.


----------



## MEQinc

I like the Night Lords style. "We have come for you." I always imagine following a tirade like "We are vengeance. We are Lords of the Night, and we have come for you." to followed either by complete silence or the sounds of screaming death.


----------



## Arthurianmaxima

I came up with battle cry for my space marine chapter (the blades of glory) 

“Witness the judgment of the righteous!” (fairly standard)

and my imperial guard regiment doesn't really have a battle cry more of a motto "When men and tanks cannot crush your enemy, either find more men and more tanks or bigger men and bigger tanks… preferably both."


----------



## Doelago

Um, threadomancy? But whatever.

"FOR THE EMPEROR!"


----------



## the Autarch

Cold Steel and Courage, gentlemen! For the Emperor and Armageddon!
-Col. Midas Arkady Tornic, 10th Armageddon Steel Legion "Vultures" my homebrew regiment,

other then that Blood for the Blood God, Skulls for the skull throne or Men of Tanith, do you want to live forever?


----------



## Deadeye776

When I was a junior in high school we went on a tour of the naval academy.During the history exibit we were told of a marine commander who when informed by one of his troops he was surrounded he responded with "Good,that means we can shoot in all directions." Anyway I've always enjoyed reciting in my head the prayer of the Grey Knights because telling yourself your a hammer is always going to get you pumped.After that the Night Lords "We have come for you" is probably some horrifying shit to tell your victim.


----------



## Doombull

Stolen from cod but my IG vostroyan regiment is 

"Victory cannot be achieved without sacrifice"


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

"Stand Fast and die like guardsmen!"

"I have become the very thing I once feared...Death!"

"Blood for the Blood god!... let the universe drown in it!"


----------



## Inquisitor_Win

Dawn of War has its share of good ones. The compilation 



 on Youtube is very compelling.

My favorites are:
-To the last man, and to the last round.
- In the Emperor's name! [That guy says it with such fervor it's inspiring]
- Only in death does duty end.

But the best of them all is "Prepare to unleash eleven barrels of hell!" [because ten just weren't enough]


----------



## Black Steel Feathers

LUPERCAL! LUPERCAL! LUPERCAL!


----------



## jaysen

Arioch! Arioch! Blood and Souls for my leige!


----------



## Zakath

Hum, what does the Dark Reaper say? "**** life, fear the reaper"


----------



## Carna

Captain: *looks around at his brothers, then towards the rushing orks* "Until death."


----------



## Black Steel Feathers

jaysen said:


> Arioch! Arioch! Blood and Souls for my leige!


Is this a Moorcock referance? 

Blood and souls for my Lord Arioch! :laugh:


----------



## Klomster

Considering the dow link.

My absolute favorite voices in those games are.

Dreadnought. "I've come to destroy you!" Simply awesome.

Techpriest. "Theese repairs may require some time." I love all his quotes, techpriest for the win!

Psyker. Can't understand half of what he is saying, but the voice actor is so awesome, and reminds me of my first roleplaying character ever. Totally awesome.

But then again, most voice acting in Dow is spot on.


Outside dawn of war.
I like one from the inquisitors handbook (i think it was) for dark heresy.

It's in the mechanicus secutor entry IIRC.
I was correct, i shall quote directly.

"++Corpus finis+Machina magnus+Sanctum metallum+Potestas Ohmnissiah, 
Ohmnissiah vult+Death to the enemies of the machine god++Corpus fin..."
-Repeating transmission, overwhelming all signal
channels. The annihilation of house Caloclast, 
Hive Tarsus.​
It just shows how mechanicus can also be badass and scary.
Just imagine beeing a defender, everything on every channel is just a cold mechanical voice repeating those words, repeating over and over.

It's awesome.
I like mechanicus, is it noticeable?


----------



## Scholtae

Baron Spikey said:


> All the First Founders Battle cries are pretty cool, here they are for anyone who doesn't know them:
> 
> Dark Angels- _Repent! For tomorrow you die!_
> 
> White Scars- _For the Khan and the Emperor!_
> 
> Space Wolves- varies with each Great Company but it's usually accompanied by howling
> 
> Imperial Fists- _Primarch- Progenitor, to your glory and the glory of Him on Earth_
> (Recited by the Chaplains first and then repeated by the Battle Brothers)
> 
> Blood Angels- _By the blood of Sanguinius!
> _
> Iron Hands- Unknown
> 
> Ultramarines- _Courage and Honour!_
> 
> Salamanders- _Into the fires of battle, unto the anvil of war!_
> 
> Raveng Guard- No battlecry, just the Chapter motto _Victory or Death_


According to Lexicanum the Iron hands battle cy is "The Flesh Is Weak!"

My favour is currently with the Thousand sons and "All is Dust" somes up 40k for me.


----------



## Psychosisi808

From the Grey Knights books:

"I am the Hammer. I am the sword in His hand. I am the Gauntlet about His fist. I am the Bane of His foes and the woes of the treacherous. I am the End."


----------



## papa nurgle

one of my favorite, which i came up with for my Raven Guard is: "you will find despair in the silence! In silence will we strike!"

but on the topic of published ones i couldn't go past the death guard. they have none. no wasting of words just the servants of death to spread fear and corruption! the way it should be done. DG for the win!


----------



## Bionic-Weasel

I can't believe that we've gone nine pages and not a soul has mentioned the Cadian battlecry. It's almost as if someone covertly infiltrated the forums and removed all trace of it. That's silly though, it'd require a tactical gen-

[beat]

*
CREEEEEEEEEEEEEED!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Sothot

papa nurgle said:


> one of my favorite, which i came up with for my Raven Guard is: "you will find despair in the silence! In silence will we strike!"
> 
> but on the topic of published ones i couldn't go past the death guard. they have none. no wasting of words just the servants of death to spread fear and corruption! the way it should be done. DG for the win!


This, but for Necrons. There is nothing quite like the sheer lovecraftian horror of silent, implacable death. :grin:


----------



## Weapon

Blood for the Blood God! 

For the Emperor!

Iron within! Iron without!

My favourites ^^^


----------



## Achaylus72

I like my own for "Son of Achaylus" Chaos Space Marines.

"The Emperor Betrayed Us"


----------



## GeneralSturnn

these ones are made of two separate quotes from Dawn of War, they their awesome(well I think)


"The Troupe is ready, the stage is set, I have waited long for this day"





This sounds more like poetry than a quote, but it's awesome.

"Ah, to walk upon the Blood stained ground, TO THE LAST MAN AND THE LAST ROUND!"


----------



## CattleBruiser

"Maahreenz! Rapid fire this here witch hunter!"
"I am become death, the destroyer of worlds"
"Into the fire, and right the hell back out"
and from actual 40k
Blood for the Blood god! WAAAAGH! and Prepared to be baptized by fire heretic


----------



## DecrepitDragon

This isnt a battle cry, but a chant. And not from 40K, but everytime I use my IG, its there in my head. . .


----------



## Machiavellismx

Angel of Blood said:


> Men of Tanith! Do you want to live forever!?
> - Tanith First and Only
> 
> By a million miles the best and coolest one


100% agree, its from Starship Troopers isn't it?

When I first heard that I was like YEAHH COME ON! and I was only watching the film :victory:


----------



## C'Tan Chimera

"..."

Take a good guess!


----------



## General-jwj

C'Tan Chimera said:


> "..."
> 
> Take a good guess!


What you did there has been seen and duly noted by the Holy Inquisition.

I really have a soft spot for the simplest yet most eloquent one of them all "for the Emperor". It just strikes right at the heart of the subject matter and stays really simple without being silly.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Machiavellismx said:


> 100% agree, its from Starship Troopers isn't it?
> 
> When I first heard that I was like YEAHH COME ON! and I was only watching the film :victory:


Aye, in Starship Troopers its "Come on you apes! You wanna live forever!?" Like you said, when i first read that part where Gaunt yells it, i thought "Fuck yes! I would follow that man to the end!"



General-jwj said:


> I really have a soft spot for the simplest yet most eloquent one of them all "for the Emperor". It just strikes right at the heart of the subject matter and stays really simple without being silly.


I agree, it's so simple, yet so powerful and can be used in so many ways. Whether its screamed out, whispered underbreath, an an answer to a question(usually why?), snarled out or stated in a calm cool manner before charging in.


----------



## Doelago

Angel of Blood said:


> I agree, it's so simple, yet so powerful and can be used in so many ways. Whether its screamed out, whispered underbreath, an an answer to a question(usually why?), snarled out or stated in a calm cool manner before charging in.





> From *Legion*:
> 
> Alpharius drew his boltgun.
> 
> _"Why?"_ shrieked Namatijra. _"Why are you doing this?"_
> 
> _"For the Emperor"_ said Alpharius and, and pulled the trigger.


For the Emperor can be used in any situation.


----------



## jaysen

IG war cry: "Oh my God! Don't kill me!"


----------



## jaysen

Angel of Blood said:


> Aye, in Starship Troopers its "Come on you apes! You wanna live forever!?" Like you said, when i first read that part where Gaunt yells it, i thought "Fuck yes! I would follow that man to the end!"


*"Come on, you sons of bitches-do you want to live forever?" Gunnery Sergeant Dan Daly, USMC, Belleau Wood, June 1918*


----------



## Demon Prince

KHORNE BESERKERS: *BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!!!
SKULLS FOR THE SKULL THROWN!!!*


----------



## VK-Duelist

Tyranids: 




Tau:


----------



## LordTahril

To mention a few:

Dark eldar-We are not creatures of shadow but it serves us well.
old favorite-Death from above!!
Chaos-Blood for the Blood god, skulls for the skull throne!
Raven Guard-Victor aus/aut mortis(Victory or death)
orks-WAAAGH!!


----------



## Serpion5

-En Mortis est Gloriam. (Uriel Ventris) 

-Frak this! (Ciaphas Cain) 

-Let the Galaxy Burn. (Horus)


----------



## General-jwj

Serpion5 said:


> -Frak this! (Ciaphas Cain)


I loved it in a chapter header near the end of The Traitor's Hand, when it's revealed that one of the Tallarn that were with him founded a religion about Cain because he thought he was a prophet of the Emperor and even wrote a holy book about him.

The quote from Cain's "Frak this" during the battle against the daemon prince goes like this :
And so the prophet spake "frak this, for my faith is a shield against thine blandishment"

... classic.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

*silent grim advance* - Necrons :laugh:

Although to be fair, the Roman army, arguably the most effective military the world has ever seen, did not cry out madly. They advanced to within about 20 metres of their opponents in complete silence, which really freaked out the enemy, before screaming at the top of their voices in the final charge. I'd be pretty horrified by the sudden shout instead of a general rabble warcry as you march from five-hundred odd metres off. :biggrin:


----------



## C'Tan Chimera

Trazyn the Infinite- doesn't go into battle with a war cry, but instead a theme song:


----------



## TechBaNe

For me it's got to be Night Lords' "Ave Dominus Nox" or "We have come for you" (especially if this one was whispered from behind in a pitch black room)
followed by:

"KILL! MAIM! BURN!"
"For the Emperor!" 
"WAAAAAAGH!"
*feral howl*


----------



## Anfo

C'Tan Chimera said:


> Trazyn the Infinite- doesn't go into battle with a war cry, but instead a theme song:


I'm gunna take you for a ride.


----------



## Raptors8th

"Yippee-ki-ay motherf***er."


----------



## daxxglax

I've always loved "We have come for you!" of the Night Lords. Very simple, very straightforward, and yet after weeks of your comms jammed with the sound of the slowly dying and seeing your comrades cut down from the shadows, hearing that is nothing short of terrifying.

Then there's the Dark Angels' just-plain-badass "Repent! For tomorrow you die!"


----------



## GeneralSturnn

daxxglax said:


> I've always loved "We have come for you!" of the Night Lords. Very simple, very straightforward, and yet after weeks of your comms jammed with the sound of the slowly dying and seeing your comrades cut down from the shadows, hearing that is nothing short of terrifying.
> 
> Then there's the Dark Angels' just-plain-badass "Repent! For tomorrow you die!"




Dark Angel:"Repent! for tomorrow you die!"

Fallen:"Woah, woah, woah, you guys do this every time, you'll NEVER beat us, with that kind of talk! 'tomorrow we die' ? doesn't that mean we'll never die? because tomorrow is every other day you know"

Dark Angel:"We didn't think it through ok?"


----------



## Sem'ael Elear

My personal favorites have always been:

"REPENT! FOR TOMORROW YOU DIE!" Dark Angels
"All is Dust" Thousand Sons (said by a thousand whispering husks)
"Men of Tanith! Do you want to live forever?" the Tanith First and Only

I'm sure there are more but I love those ones


----------



## Agarwaen

'iron within, iron without!'


----------



## Regulus Gades

We are the soldiers, the legion of light!!!
We are the center, the death of the sun!!!
Fire and flame, we are one!!!


----------



## MontytheMighty

We have come for you is pretty badass


----------

